# sick of fords



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

How come, every ford I own gives me problems. A F150 I had went through 2-3 Trannys(but it was a 94 so I understand but 3 is unaccecptable for only 120k), Explorer is more like a exploder(2001). And my F350dump (2000) had to get a new tranny at 50k, among alot of other parts (but mostly wear parts such as hubs), anyway, lately, the dipstick dube had to be replaced. and well....

Ford placed it right next to the exhaust manifold, so the tube gets all that heat on it and corrorrods and breaks off, so then the only way to get it off is to take the manifold off.... Then once we got it off, we found out the only thing holding the manifold on was rust (this is only a 2000) and we had to retap all the threads at the block. After that we find out there is a service bulliten on it.

Ive also heard of spark plugs blowing out of the motor, as well as the engine at a heavy load causes massive tourqe which cracks the windsheild due to twisting the frame.

This is all on a V10....

This is my 3rd time buying a ford, and everytime I always say I will never buy another one... Some of you may think I just abuse them, however I have had 2 chevys and a dodge and had ZERO problems. (nock on wood).

Hopefully some of you wont have this problem.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I have owned 10 Fords and love em'. My newest one is a 95 though, most of my problems have been from abuse or age of the truck. It's doesn't matter what it is they all break and are a pain at one point or another, i'm a mechanic so I work on plenty of stuff besides Fords.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I understand that, and im a firm beliver that they all have problems, and I could careless which one as long as people buy ford, dodge, or gm, but.... what breaks the least? lol. In my case, ford has broken the most. Oh well, maybe its me, maybe its unfourtnute luck.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I tell my boss all the time, Fords just don't like you, he's a Chevy guy though, and I think the Fords know it.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive owned a lot of Fords and Chevy,s and they all suck when they break and they were all an Awesome truck at some point . Just remeber - Life isn't like a box of chocolates . . . it's more like a jar of Jalapenos. 
What you do today, might burn your butt tomorrow.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

whats the point of this topic?

to warn us and for us to go out and buy chebys?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

I've always owned Fords and always will. They give me very little if any troubles. If I was building a street machine it would definitely have a chevy engine. As far as the truck itself...I think the ford is built better as far as working goes. Chevy has been to be built more for comfort and ride from what I've always understood.

Here's a couple pics of my 55 chevy pick up project


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

LINY Rob;339224 said:


> whats the point of this topic?
> 
> to warn us and for us to go out and buy chebys?


just to vent. :angry:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know what ya mean when it comes to exhaust manifold bolts, we replace them on a weekly basis here at work with cars that have just over 36k. I love our 06 F250SD though. A freind of mine had to have his exhaust manifold bolts replaced on his 2000 F250 and it ended up costing him around $800.00


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Were you getting the ticking form the manifold PremierLand? That is what I am getting and I am thinking that it is the manifold bolts. I love warranties! Every truck has pluses and minuses. Just go with the flow.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

First Time Out;339383 said:


> Were you getting the ticking form the manifold PremierLand? That is what I am getting and I am thinking that it is the manifold bolts. I love warranties! Every truck has pluses and minuses. Just go with the flow.


never had a ticking. In order to get the dip stick tube out, I had to take the manifold off, then when in the process, we found out the only thing holding it on was rust, and had to drill and retap all the threads from the block. If I didnt do this now, I would have had a exhaust leak in about 2 months. It was bad.

There is a service bulliten on it, since you also have the V10, and about the same year, you prolly do have the same problem with the exhaust manifold bolts. Good luck with it.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

PremierLand;339387 said:


> and had to drill and retap all the threads from the block.


I'm assuming you are talking about the exhasut manifolds, aren't they mounted to the heads? Another reason i hate aluminum heads. I'm very carefull on my 4.6 when doing the plugs or anything because the damn aluminum drives me nuts. Along with large amounts of Permatex antisieze.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I am a diehard Ford man and my family has run them for years with no problems...All manufacturers have their + and - but in my opinion you can't go wrong with the blue oval!


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

..................


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

85F150;339473 said:


> I'm assuming you are talking about the exhasut manifolds, aren't they mounted to the heads? Another reason i hate aluminum heads. I'm very carefull on my 4.6 when doing the plugs or anything because the damn aluminum drives me nuts. Along with large amounts of Permatex antisieze.


 im sorry... had to retap it from the heads. I used antisieze on everything


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PremierLand;339387 said:


> There is a service bulliten on it, since you also have the V10, and about the same year, you prolly do have the same problem with the exhaust manifold bolts. Good luck with it.


Thanks Premier. I checked them today when I finally had some time while it was still light and all 9 of the bolts that are in there look good lol! It seems like they have been replaced at some point, but the one furthest to the left when looking in the left wheel well just isn't there. Not that it broke off or anything, it is just not there. I can put a pen tip in it without any problem. I am thinking someone just didn't put it in or something like that. I am taking it is for service this coming week and that will be addressed.:realmad:


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

First Time Out;339656 said:


> Thanks Premier. I checked them today when I finally had some time while it was still light and all 9 of the bolts that are in there look good lol! It seems like they have been replaced at some point, but the one furthest to the left when looking in the left wheel well just isn't there. Not that it broke off or anything, it is just not there. I can put a pen tip in it without any problem. I am thinking someone just didn't put it in or something like that. I am taking it is for service this coming week and that will be addressed.:realmad:


well dont get to excited. I wish you the best of luck, but my bolts where there too, but they were rusted in the head, and thats why they had to be retapped.

hopefully yours is different, but it is a common problem with these motors.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I will say that I love my truck....it's the first Ford I have ever owned; but it will be my last. Dont get me wrong, i love it, but I guess I found out i'm not really a Ford guy. More Dodge & Chevy....but to each their own!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PremierLand;339661 said:


> well dont get to excited. I wish you the best of luck, but my bolts where there too, but they were rusted in the head, and thats why they had to be retapped.
> 
> hopefully yours is different, but it is a common problem with these motors.


Yeah, I am just hoping they will be good. It doesn't really matter because they are covered under my warranty. I think I will have to pay like a $100 deductible, but sure beats what they would charge me. Hopefully just the missing one wil be the only problem. If you want to be sick of a truck, buy a 1987 Dodge Ram. Those are nothing but hassles. Trust me, I had one. They are a wiring nightmare!!!!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

We have always used Fords, you buy for what you need, not for mechanical needs. If you do, it is just the luck of the draw. They all have lemons and crap-boxes. Buy a truck for what you need it for, but don;t compare it's maintenance records with that of another brand claiming one is better than the other in spite of that.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have had alot of problems with Chevys and no major one with Ford. and I said I would never own another Chevy, But I just bought mt son a Chevy Blazer.payup


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have had more problems with my chevy than with my 1995 1/2 ton ford. Ford makes a stronger truck than chevy


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

How come Fords are so much cheaper? I've priced out identically prepared trucks from all three a couple times, and Ford always comes in lowest. Gotta be a reason for that. I've run Chevys for years and I've had problems from time to time, but anybody who says they don't is full of it. I drove tow trucks for ten years and I can tell you that I towed far more Dodge and Ford trucks than I ever did GM. And I'm not talking about an occasional tow, I drove full time towing for all the major auto clubs and several different dealers. I don't know, I guess it isn't worth fighting about. I'm a Chevy guy and nothing I read in a forum is going to change that, so I would assume that you Ford guys have the same loyalty.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

In not saying one is better than the other. And its is stupid to say one is better than the other. All have problems. Its just luck and maintenance that makes one think that one is better I guess


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PremierLand;342285 said:


> In not saying one is better than the other. And its is stupid to say one is better than the other. All have problems. Its just luck and maintenance that makes one think that one is better I guess


Well said. I think it's all about what makes you happy and proud of your rig. I also think the factory is just providing us with a platform to start with, we have to personalize and upgrade it from there. 
I gotta try to stop being such a hater!


----------

